# San Francisco as I loved it



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

*Awesome Tour!!!* :yes:
I love San Francisco! :yes: 
Great pictures, indeed! :yes:
Thanks for posting them.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

^^ Thank you all for your comments!  


New theme: *Architecture and details* (some pics of Art Déco buildings taken in Oakland)















































































































































































































































































































































































































































Details of the De Young Museum (masterpiece from Swiss architects Herzog & De Meuron):

























































































SFMOMA (M. Botta):

































To be continued!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

oh wow...oakland looks cool and funky 

great pics and detail!


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

San Francisco is looking so awesome in these photos! Good job! kay:


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

streetscapeer said:


> oh wow...oakland looks cool and funky
> 
> great pics and detail!


In fact, apart from the Art Deco buildings, Oakland's city center has a very poor architecture...


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

A new theme: *Murals in Castro*

A long walk by night discovering this magnificient urban art is one of my best memories of this trip!!! :cheers:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

those art deco buildings are just awesome

thanks for posting


----------



## Chrispic (Aug 23, 2004)

Superbe bnmaddict!
Très belles photos, d'une qualité extraordinaire, tous ces paysages font rêver!
Bravo


----------



## LuckyJ23 (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow... Beautiful Pictures


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

San Fran picture postcard perfect!

Well done...:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pictures.. I will move this to the Urban Showcase section.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

surprised i missed this! :shocked:

excellent pics, kay: ones of the uniue citys in America if i do say so myself :yes:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Amazing Pictures
Thanks for sharing
:applause:


----------



## Halabalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

wow great work!
love sf! woo


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

A+++++ Photos!!

I want to go there!


----------



## GustavoCba (Apr 17, 2007)

bnmaddict said:


>


All of your pics are very nice, but this is fantastic. congratulation for the thread, excellent.


----------



## bigdave26 (Jan 7, 2008)

Incredible pics.


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

wow. great photos! 

i've never been to SF, but hopefully that'll change soon, it looks lovely!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

The best SF thread I have seen! I truly think from the bottom of my heart that SF is the most beautiful city in the world....and I have been to MANY places. I particularly LOVE this picture.....is going to my desktop right now *right clicks save* THANK you for such a wonderful thread. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

nice pictures of San Francisko!


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

magnifique


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

:applause: beautiful, colorful...


----------



## mikeczyz (Feb 20, 2005)

A panorama of the music concourse in Golden Gate Park. Academy of science and the DeYoung museum are shown.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

i just watched old DVD Herbie - The Love Bug
set in SF - back in 1974... so cute and the city looks cool then


----------



## Chewbacca (Sep 11, 2002)

envy....pure envy!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics :cheers: and the pano ^^ is great kay:


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool, nice shots! I liked your pics of ocean beach alot. Those pics of murals are in the Mission District though, not the Castro.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice photos of a positively overexposed, overhyped city. The downtown street scenes remind me of Philly and Boston a bit. I am not a fan of the Transamerica Tower or Fisherman's Wharf or the temperature of the Pacific. I am a fan of San Francisco's density, geography and scale. 

I'm so glad there are no shots of Lombard Street or Alamo Square. Kudos to you for not capturing the painfully obvious.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Can we have more please?


----------



## ifkahamar (Oct 10, 2008)

Beautifull...on my list-places to see...


----------

